# Fescue grass & pregnancy...



## Bullzeye (Mar 26, 2014)

I know my pregnant mare is not supposed to have fescue grass but I don't know what it looks like . Can anyone tell me what kind of grass this is or at least if it is or isn't fescue?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey ,

Im not sure where you are located , But in Australia there are many types of fescue in Grasses and Lawns.

Maybe you could take a sample to a Feed or Produce store , someone there may know exactly what type it is you have in your paddocks.

Good Luck and Great Topic for this Board


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2014)

That looks like timothy to me, but hard to tell for sure in a picture.

Hopefully this link will work for these pictures of Tall Fescue: https://www.google.com/search?q=tall+fescue+picture&sa=X&rlz=1T4GZAG_enUS455US455&biw=1280&bih=798&tbm=isch&imgil=HtDoNH987d1lRM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTL3yVbZFovsCHQoF7QurL6cT6FMysOid23hkeg4mPfyT_jWWK3RQ%253B576%253B679%253B-cliatE00oyZGM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fforages.oregonstate.edu%25252Ftallfescuemonograph%25252F&source=iu&usg=__Gp33fu8erR3z1LoZJNRufzbvYCY%3D&ei=Rn4zU-HGMM-xoQTF04HoCg&ved=0CC4Q9QEwAw#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=HtDoNH987d1lRM%253A%3B-cliatE00oyZGM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforages.oregonstate.edu%252Ftallfescuemonograph%252Fsites%252Fdefault%252Ffiles%252FCover-Fig-1-fescue-plant.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforages.oregonstate.edu%252Ftallfescuemonograph%252F%3B576%3B679


----------



## Bullzeye (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in south Louisiana. Unfortunately.


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2014)

If you have an Ag Extension office, check with them; they should be able to help you identify the plants.


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

Let us know what they say!


----------

